# 88 stanza electrical help



## timothyhwd (Dec 30, 2006)

this is embarrising, but i hooked my battery up wrong and now i keep burning up alternators and all of my accessiries stay on with the car off and the key out(wipers, radio, heater, cig lighter). i have tried pulling the comp from under the passenger seat, turning off the fuse box, and nothing works. any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Have the computer checked, it sounds like you've damaged it, they're very delicate.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like, possibly, a stuck accessory relay. Probably fried it. Not sure about the alternator gremlin.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Pull the fusible links and fuses under the hood to isolate the circuit. You probably have a short in the harness or ignition switch.

Troy


----------

